# NEED HELP WITH FOOD FOR JACK



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I hae gone to dogfoodfanalysis.com and revied the products and am so confused

He has anal gland problems. and the vet feels that the premium foods can do that with the smaller volumn stool.. Have had this problem since on Innova LB puppy and the evo canned....

Long story short
I need a higher fiber food that isnt full of garbage that he will eat LOL that I can buy here

I did look at pinnacle I think oats and something had 5.0 fiber
but the site said not sure of meat content..... but i use canned so that might help just 1/2 to 1 can a day he does not like most dry foods....

So what is a good food for him

HELP


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

How about his normal food but with a lot of green beans or other veggie matter to add bulk? Or even something like Bene-Fiber for people? Something that adds psyllium husk for fiber? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psyllium_seed_husks 

Maybe a raw diet? Would you be comfortable trying that? Nothing like bony poops to clean out the glands.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> Maybe a raw diet? Would you be comfortable trying that? Nothing like bony poops to clean out the glands.


This is what I would do...


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Merrick Wilderness blend has oatmeal in it. 

Guaranteed Analysis 

Crude Protein (Min.) 24.00% 
Crude Fat (Min.) 14.00% 
Crude Fiber (Max.) 3.50% 
Moisture (Max.) 10.00% 

Can you also add some oatmeal to his food? Mine loved Oatmeal! He had some because of my high cholesterol, must eat oatmeal lol


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's the highest fiber store bought foods I could find

Nature's Logic

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min) 36% 
Crude Fat (min) 15% 
Moisture (max) 9% 
Crude Fiber (max) 6% 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min) 4.05% 
Calcium (min) 2.1% 
Phosphorus (min) 1.3% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.99% 

Calories: 551 kcal/cup 

Purevita
Guaranteed Analysis US 
Crude Protein (Min.) 24.0% 
Crude Fat (Min.) 13.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max.) 6.0% 
Moisture (Max.) 10.0% 
Selenium (Min.) 0.3 ppm 
Vitamin E (Min.) 150 IU/kg 
*Omega - 6 Fatty Acids (Min.) 2.0% 
*Omega - 3 Fatty Acids (Min.) 0.0% 
*Glucosamine (Min.) 550 ppm 
*Chondroitin (Min.) 150 ppm 
*Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (Min.) 100 mg/kg 
*Lactobacillus Acidophilus (Min) 50 million CFU/lb 
*Enterococcus Faecium (Min) 35 million CFU/lb 
*Saccharomyces Cerevisiae (Min) 900 million cells/lb 

hope these help. Pure Vita doesn't have a review on dogfoodanalysis but natures logic gets 4 or 5 stars depending on which one you look at. 
Hope your puppy feels better soon


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Could you try putting a spoonful of pumpkin (plain, canned) in his food? This might help keep things moving for him









I've had good luck with California Natural - 2 small, firm poops per day. It has a pretty simple ingredient list.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

_*wellness core ocean:*_

Whitefish, Whitefish Meal, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potato, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Pea Fiber, Tomato Pomace, Natural Fish Flavor, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins & Minerals, Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Products, Rosemary Extract.

This is a naturally preserved product.

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein min. 34% 
Crude Fat min. 14% 
*Crude Fiber max. 7%* 
Moisture max. 10% 
Calcium max. 2.1% 
Phosphorus max. 1.5% 
Vitamin E min. 500 IU/kg 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* min. 2.00% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* min. 0.80% 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride* min. 250 mg/kg 
Chondroitin Sulfate* min. 200 mg/kg 
Total Micro-organisms* min. 80,000,000 CFU/lb 

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

Calories Analysis on an as fed basis 
Per kilogram 3,600 kcal 
Per cup ME 430 cal 


*
wellness core (but its the reduced fat)*

Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Pea Fiber, Whitefish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Chicken Liver, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins, Minerals, Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract. 

This is a naturally preserved product.

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein min. 33% 
Crude Fat min. 9% 
Crude Fat max. 10% 
*Crude Fiber max. 8.5%* 
Moisture max. 10% 
Calcium max. 1.9% 
Phosphorus max. 1.3% 
Vitamin E min. 500 IU/kg 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* min. 2.2% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* min. 0.50% 
Glucosamin Hydrochloride* min. 250 mg/kg 
Chondroitin Sulfate* min. 200 mg/kg 
Total Micro-organisms* min. 80,000,000 CFU/lb 

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

Calories Analysis on an as fed basis 
Per kilogram 3,270 kcal 
Per cup ME 350 cal


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

wonder what the calcium is in pure vita the others are over 2 and he is just 7 months is that too high the calcium

Thanks so much for your help
its nice to be able to talk to those that have knowledge.... the vet sadi might try pinnacle but it has tomato stuff one ahs beet pulp that casues liver problems.... see you all made me much wiser in his care I am so greatful.....


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Who said beet pulp causes liver problems?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

dogfoodanalysis.com

the foods that have it they state that


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That is the first time in my life I have ever heard anyone say that. Have fed it to horses(for years) in the past and it is fed to a lot of Dairy cows with no ill effects. (I know that horses and cows are NOT the same as dogs, but horses have pretty sensitive digestive systems.)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

From a site I like a lot more than the analysis one



> Quote:Common *Fallacies* of Dog Food Reviews
> "Beet pulp is a poor quality filler and should be avoided because it commonly causes problems, including allergies and ear infections."
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=dog_food_reviews


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks
see how confusing this all is

I just need a good food that will agree with his anal glands but not give him the runs....but on then INNOVA his coat is so shinny and he sheds very little but he is still young so that may change,,,,
that site is really good i will look that over 

Maybe I should jsut pick a food and just go with it LOL HAHAHh instead of trying to pick something I am getting bad info on...

I am a mess.. Just trying way to hard to be perfect with him.....
what about pinnacle


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Barb, thanks for posting that link. IMO, dogfoodanalysis isn't useless but the info is biased, faddish & sometimes flatout silly. Too many pet food reviewers get all googly when companies use words like organic, holistic, natural or grain free. 

I'm feeding grain free but I have yet to be convinced potatoes are more natural to canines than rice, wheat or the dreaded corn. I feed grain free b/c it's generally those foods that are highest in top quality animal protein, ie they're meat based.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:How about his normal food but with a lot of green beans or other veggie matter to add bulk? Or even something like Bene-Fiber for people? Something that adds psyllium husk for fiber?


Feed a good quality food & boost the fiber (if necessary) with either Bene-Fiber or canned pupmkin. Don't feed a marginal food just to boost fiber content. Fiber can be sooo easily added.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

The vet was saying that the higher quality foods adn the ones without grains cause much smaller poops and thus the anal glands do not express well.... thats the grain free I would imagine... I can't feed him the 42 percent protein yet he is only 7 months,,,,

So I am going to get pumpkin and start that and see what happens and leave him on this food for awhile..... I hate changing he has already had a few foods and foods here are hard to get I guess the easiest way right now is to add those things and see what happens,,,, if all goes well then jsut leave it alone until he is i year and then go grain free and add the pumkin still


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Kathy, you won't consider raw?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Kathy, Orijen Large Breed Puppy is suited to pups despite being gf & high protein. (It's certainly not the *only* decent food out there, but I want a high protein, high quality, meat based food, & this is among the few suited to a growing pup)

Raw is also worth considering. Even if you don't go completely raw would you consider supplementing with raw meats & bones. Despite feeding high quality foods, I usually give mine raw chicken quarters, legs & thighs several times a week. (Chicken cuz it's cheap)


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

depending on how much you want to spend (about $200) , you can get a custom nutritional consult from this place below (our vet recommended it) that will recommend to you which commercial or home cooked diet you can use. 

We did this for Siena and it has worked really well. They receive copies of the pet's vet records and you also complete a questionnaire and they send back recommendations. 

I've also used them for occasional questions about tweeking the diet and have been very responsive. For us, it was money well spent as the commercial kibble just wasn't working.

https://www.petdiets.com/Consult/default.asp

Good luck!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

i like the orijen but no stores within 120 miles sell it
so high protein is not bad?

I am going to get a bag and try it but I ahve to add something else as it is low in fiber

The vet reccomends high fiber to express the glands I might get ths right yet LOL

She said pinnacle but it has stuff I do not like


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes/no- raw? It'd be very helpful...


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

the wellness core seems to have the high quality ingredients and fiber you are looking for, but it is true this is not recommended until your dog is 1+ yr old. so, maybe it is a good option down the road a little bit.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

no to raw I know its good and all but I jsut cannot give my dog bones LOL

I ahd a mutt once that had to have her stomach pummped she ate chicken bones the wings she stole them from garbage.....

Anyway what can I say


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Kathy, that's because your dog ate cooked and possibly very greasy bones. Raw bones are soft. In fact, Renji's raw poops often crumble up into a fine powder. Hard enough to expel the anal glands and scrape the digestive tract clean, soft enough to just disintegrate.

I would NEVER feed cooked bones.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

...and who knows what else was in the garbage that she could have eaten!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some people do not like the idea of feeding raw. I am one of them, you guys can all preach how great it is, but I have some serious doubts and as long as I can either find a kibble that works or home cook, I am fine with that.

Val


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

But many people cannot find a kibble that works or they find a kibble that "works" but just is not good enough. Kathy's uncomfortable because the dog ate an item that sat in the trash that should never have been consumed by a dog. She's also had tons of issues with kibble and anal glands, so it's a viable option. I only asked so many times because it took that long to get an actual yes/no answer from the OP.

You have your opinions just like everyone, but Jack's condition could really be helped with raw (or not, yes it depends on the dog) and I think Kathy should at least read about it and make an informed decision rather a decision based on a bad garbage-raiding experience.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Kathy, a lot of people don't care for raw, I just hope you make the decision after reading about it.







The "garbage diet" is no way anything like a good raw diet; Renji eats raw, but I'm sure we'd have ended up at the vet if he ate some cooked bones from our dinner out of the trash. 

Good luck finding something that works. Have you looked at psyllium seed husk? That stuff is GREAT for bulking up poo and I think we discussed it awhile back as something useful for the dog that needs more fiber. In fact, I may have started the discussion on it...


----------

